# Corvette Burnout = Smoked Clutch



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Corvette Burnout Fail Destroys Clutch [email protected]@[email protected]@http://embed.break.com/[email protected]@[email protected]@1590225


What an idiot.................... :nutkick:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hahhahah to much money and no common sense.... must be nice


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Bye bye to way more than 600 bucks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

fo real. looks like he didnt know how to do it properly.


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

too funny!!


----------



## Rocketman01 (Sep 25, 2009)

omg what a retard he broke traction then hit the brakes to hard and made the clutch start slipping and the best part is none of them was smart enough to no what was going on


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

just sitting there thinking, "right on, I see smoke, them tires must be cookin right now!" HAHAHA dumba55


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

what's funny is his friends didn't try to stop him.....


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> what's funny is his friends didn't try to stop him.....


thats what i do not believe
I saw this weeks ago on the Corvette Forum,you should read the bashing


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha thats to funny


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

.... FAIL!!!!

should have strapped it to a truck or something, for a long burnout like he wanted why fry the brakes as well.... DOUCHE!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i don't think those were his friends look like they're mechanics so they saw dumb arse= money...lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what and idiot, how do you know know the tires are not spinning


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

TARD!

That guy is wasting perfectly good air that a person with a brain could use.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

lol....


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I can fix that in 4 hr's. Tard


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

what a RITARD!


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

he forgot to turn off the traction control.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's what I was thinking too. I still don't understand having traction control on a Z06 but so many posers buy them that I guess they have too. They usually wreck them within the first week of having them too. I would love to have that new ZR1, a 640hp tail swinging beast.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea that zr1 is a bad mofo fo sho....... to bad the sticker is 100k plus....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, 135k I was being silly and looked at em. Take a look at what Hennessey does with it. It morphs to a Z700 with 705hp and a 205k sticker. They also have a twin turbo version with over 1000rwhp. I think the latter is in the 400k range. Hennessey also drops weight and increses downforce.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

you know you can't fix stupid...


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Hennessey needs to get ahold of a Brute!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

This is mine. I bought it January 1 2009. It is a 2003 model which is the 50 year anniversary of the Corvette. When I pulled it in the drive way in had 11970 miles on it. I drive it everyday and now it has 19051. It still has the origanal tires on itbut I am getting ready to swap them out. Maybe I should try to smoke them off like this guy.






 NOT


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

He's an idiot, he hit the brakes way to hard.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

And he couldnt even tell the tires werent spinning!


----------

